# SS Benefits



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, Have another question that I need help with, I will be turning 62 in the spring of this year and just found out that I can not apply online for my SS retirement benefit. My question is would it be better to go to the Embassy to apply or can I just do it over the phone by calling the SS phone no. Which would be better and or easier? Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ldwand said:


> Hi, Have another question that I need help with, I will be turning 62 in the spring of this year and just found out that I can not apply online for my SS retirement benefit. My question is would it be better to go to the Embassy to apply or can I just do it over the phone by calling the SS phone no. Which would be better and or easier? Thanks


Only a few banks are approved for SS direct deposits in the Philippines. Contact Social Security at the embassy 
by phone at: Phone: *(632)* *301-2000 ext. 9*. Get a current list of approved banks, open a SOCIAL SECURITY DOLLAR ACCOUNT at one of them. Then call or email the embassy again and they will get you set up for the direct deposit. They are very helpful at the embassy and makes things easy.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Jetlag gives good advice.

I did the same thing years ago when I reached 62.The SS rep at the Embassy in Manila helped me with the process,and it went smooth as can be.Really very helpful.

Be mindful when setting up a Dollar account for direct deposit,that banks here will not allow anyone else on the account if it is for SS.The US Government holds banks accountable for any fraud that occurs,so the banks limit the possibility of someone claiming benefits after you pass on,by not allowing anyone else on the account.

I opted to direct deposit to my bank in the US,and then I deposit to our joint dollar account here,but the checks do take 21 days to clear.The banks need the money,don't you know.

Good Luck.

SMM


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

ldwand said:


> I will be turning 62 in the spring of this year and just found out that I can not apply online for my SS retirement benefit.


I was informed that when I am eligible that there is no need to go to the Embassy. To do the application online on the SS website here. 

https://secure.ssa.gov/iClaim/rib

Were there changes? Please elaborate who informed you that you can not apply online.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> I was informed that when I am eligible that there is no need to go to the Embassy. To do the application online on the SS website here.
> 
> https://secure.ssa.gov/iClaim/rib
> 
> Were there changes? Please elaborate who informed you that you can not apply online.


No changes. I think you and I are two separate tracks here. If you are in the US at the time of applying for your benefits AND if you will be using a US bank for direct deposits you can use the website you listed.
However, if you are going to file while here in the Philippines, you need to contact the embassy to apply - not the website.
The embassy makes it as easy and painless as possible and they are good at what they do. When you visit (by phone or email) with the embassy, be sure to talk directly with the SS office there. If the SS website is usable here while using a Philippine bank, it's news to me.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

From reading the SSA website I see nothing that precludes you from applying on line. Also you can go directly to the approved local banks and open a direct deposit account and they are supposed to forward the form to the local SSA office at the Embassy. FYI if you have had prior military service this can increase your SS benefit, but you need to provide SSA with your DD 214s.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> From reading the SSA website I see nothing that precludes you from applying on line. Also you can go directly to the approved local banks and open a direct deposit account and they are supposed to forward the form to the local SSA office at the Embassy. FYI if you have had prior military service this can increase your SS benefit, but you need to provide SSA with your DD 214s.
> 
> Chuck


Agree, I have a MY SS account online which I have had for years to track my account.
https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/

I'm not receiving yet but it facilitates anyone to apply anywhere on the planet. SS in Manila advised a friend recently to apply online and only appear if they have problems. 

One consideration is if you have your SS deposited in a Philippine Bank, it and all your Bank accounts will be immediately frozen and no one can withdraw funds until a BIR clearance is issued.
Bank account of the ‘living’ dead | Business, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> From reading the SSA website I see nothing that precludes you from applying on line. Also you can go directly to the approved local banks and open a direct deposit account and they are supposed to forward the form to the local SSA office at the Embassy. FYI if you have had prior military service this can increase your SS benefit, but you need to provide SSA with your DD 214s.
> 
> Chuck


Good info with one addition. To open any type of account at any bank in the Philippines, one must have and present to the bank a valid ACR card issued by Immigration.



Hey_Joe said:


> Agree, I have a MY SS account online which I have had for years to track my account.
> https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/
> 
> I'm not receiving yet but it facilitates anyone to apply anywhere on the planet. SS in Manila advised a friend recently to apply online and only appear if they have problems.
> ...


As explained to me by SS at the embassy. You can use the SS site to get signed up "IF" you have your primary address in the States. If not and your address is here, then you will need to deal with the SS office in Manila.

One upside to having your account and address in the Philippines is that you can opt out of Medicare payments as it is not usable here. If you maintain your US address as your residence then Medicare is mandatory.
Don't discount the value of using the embassy office. They are good at what they do and are well versed in the law as it pertains to living outside the US, where offices in the US do not and don't always have the right answers.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> One upside to having your account and address in the Philippines is that you can opt out of Medicare payments as it is not usable here. If you maintain your US address as your residence then Medicare is mandatory.


According to The SS website, one can opt out of Medicare. It makes no mention that Medicare is Mandatory based on a U.S. address.

You can voluntarily terminate your Medicare Part B (medical insurance). However, since this is a serious decision, you may need to have a personal interview. A Social Security representative will help you complete Form CMS 1763.
https://faq.ssa.gov/link/portal/34011/34019/Article/4074/How-do-I-terminate-my-Medicare-Part-B-medical-insurance


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Good info with one addition. To open any type of account at any bank in the Philippines, one must have and present to the bank a valid ACR card issued by Immigration.
> 
> 
> As explained to me by SS at the embassy. You can use the SS site to get signed up "IF" you have your primary address in the States. If not and your address is here, then you will need to deal with the SS office in Manila.
> ...


Per the SSA website you have the option to enroll or not whether you have a USA address or overseas address.

https://www.ssa.gov/medicare/

In regards to opening an account in the Philippines you are correct except that you can open an account with PNB USA and they in turn will open an account in a Philippine branch without you ever having been in the Philippines.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> In regards to opening an account in the Philippines you are correct except that you can open an account with PNB USA and they in turn will open an account in a Philippine branch without you ever having been in the Philippines.
> 
> Chuck


That's cool--never thought of that. Metrobank has a branch in NY City. I wonder if they will do the same thing if a person wants to.
I used PNB back in the late 90's and was not impressed. Usually took almost 2 hours to withdrawal cash from my peso act and even then there were many days when they were "off-line" and unable to update my passbook and thus no withdrawal at all. Needles to say I no longer do business with them.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just for info, don't know if any can make use of this or not. PBI in the Philippines supposedly has a working relationship with Wells Fargo in the US.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> In regards to opening an account in the Philippines you are correct except that you can open an account with PNB USA and they in turn will open an account in a Philippine branch without you ever having been in the Philippines.
> 
> Chuck


Would this prevent the PNB account from being frozen in the event of death per SEC. 97 of the Tax Code or will it be frozen since it's a Philippine Branch?

Tax Code - Bureau of Internal Revenue

SEC. 97. Payment of Tax Antecedent to the Transfer of Shares, Bonds or Rights.*- There shall not be transferred to any new owner in the books of any corporation, sociedad anonima, partnership, business, or industry organized or established in the Philippines any share, obligation, bond or right by way of gift inter vivos or mortis causa, legacy or inheritance, unless a certification from the Commissioner that the taxes fixed in this Title and due thereon have been paid is shown. 
If a bank has knowledge of the death of a person, who maintained a bank deposit account alone, or jointly with another, it shall not allow any withdrawal from the said deposit account, unless the Commissioner has certified that the taxes imposed thereon by this Title have been paid: Provided, however, That the administrator of the estate or any one (1) of the heirs of the decedent may, upon authorization by the Commissioner, withdraw an amount not exceeding Twenty thousand pesos (P20,000) without the said certification. For this purpose, all withdrawal slips shall contain a statement to the effect that all of the joint depositors are still living at the time of withdrawal by any one of the joint depositors and such statement shall be under oath by the said depositors


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> Would this prevent the PNB account from being frozen in the event of death per SEC. 97 of the Tax Code or will it be frozen since it's a Philippine Branch?
> 
> Tax Code - Bureau of Internal Revenue
> 
> ...


Under the scenario I was stating your deposit would be to the US PNB branch so the Philippine BIR would not apply to that. Once you transfer funds to the local branch of course BIR rules would apply, probable get around would be to forward funds from stateside branch to another account or via WU, etc.

Chuck


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you Jet Lag for the info I called the number you provided and things went well and I am on my way to get this SS thing done. Again thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ldwand said:


> Thank you Jet Lag for the info I called the number you provided and things went well and I am on my way to get this SS thing done. Again thank you.


Good Morning,

You're very welcome and hope all goes well with the banking and all else. 
To me it just made sense to have the SS deposited here in the Philippines. If banking in the US and living here there are potential problems. No one here will accept a foreign check and even credit cards have issues. Also using a credit card or ATM card issues overseas can be a problem. First, playing the loosing exchange rate thing. Also if your card gets lost, stolen, or if the magnetic strip becomes damaged you must then try to have a new card sent to you from the US. That in itself can be a whole new game in frustration.

So having the account and banking here makes sense and cards are replaceable the same day at a local bank.
We as a family use Metrobank and have found them to be better than any bank I've had back home.


Jet Lag


----------

